# Mahlerian's post #34 in Favorite non-Ionian, non-Aeolian diatonic mode



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > I would mention as a starter that the most important concept for modern listeners to grasp, before all else, is that the modes are strictly melodic in nature.
> ...


----------

